# Choosing a greens mower help



## tnlynch81 (Jun 29, 2017)

Looking at purchasing my first reel/greens mower. I'm not super mechanical so not looking for a big project or something I won't be easily able to fix. I have been searching craigslist lately and found 2 potential candidates. Looking for your thoughts and opinions if either of these look like they will be a good first non-rotary mower for me.

The first one the reel, roller look to be in better shape, but the externals (housing, engine etc look a bit worn).

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/grd/d/john-deer-walk-behind-greens/6347134665.html

The second externals look all good, but the reel looks pretty rusty from what I can see.

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/grd/d/john-deere-greens-mower/6383950709.html

Thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!

I would probably stay away from the first one - it is really old.

The second one is newer and looks like it is in good shape, but keep in mind the 180 model is only an 18" cut. That may or may not be a concern for you with only 4500ft2 though. The seller said he inherited it, and has it priced OBO, so I would consider making a lower offer - maybe $400, then maybe he'll offer to split the difference with you at $550 or so. Couldn't hurt, and I think it would be worth that if you can live with the 18" cut.

Let us know what you decide! :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I saw that second one the other day. Looks like it could be a great snag. I imagine the seller just wants to get rid of it and pocket the cash so hopefully you can talk them down. Just make sure it runs, and be sure to check out the air filter, that's a good way to quickly tell if the owner took decent care of it. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree with Ware and Bunny. Go with #2.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I agree with Ware and Bunny. Go with #2.


I agree with Ware, Bunny and Red, #2 looks like a really nice machine and should be just fine for 4.5K of lawn.


----------



## tnlynch81 (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for all the input! I will see if I can work out a deal.
Is the main advantage of going with 22" + mower just having to do less passes or is there more to it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

tnlynch81 said:


> Thanks for all the input! I will see if I can work out a deal.
> Is the main advantage of going with 22" + mower just having to do less passes or is there more to it.


Yes, you are correct with a wider mower and you can put down wider stripes too


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

tnlynch81 said:


> Thanks for all the input! I will see if I can work out a deal.
> Is the main advantage of going with 22" + mower just having to do less passes or is there more to it.


22" is also the most popular size. Followed by 18" machines, then the 26" units. Popular is good when looking for (cheap) used accessories. plus, everything costs more for my 26" machine. :?


----------



## tnlynch81 (Jun 29, 2017)

Well looks like the guy has 2 of these mowers now and selling both for $950. He wants them gone tonight. Says they won't start which scares me... could be something as easy as a bad spark plug, could be much much more. My gut says stay away, but there could be potential. Would you guys avoid or try to get a deal?

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/grd/d/john-deere-greens-mower/6383950709.html


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

tnlynch81 said:


> Well looks like the guy has 2 of these mowers now and selling both for $950. He wants them gone tonight. Says they won't start which scares me... could be something as easy as a bad spark plug, could be much much more. My gut says stay away, but there could be potential. Would you guys avoid or try to get a deal?
> 
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/grd/d/john-deere-greens-mower/6383950709.html


That worries me that he needs them gone that soon. They do look clean but I am still worried.

Pros:
clean
looks to be complete(i am no expert on JD's)
figure if there are two of them and one is a basket case you can use it for parts.

***Most important*** if he REALLY needs them gone today he would take less, and potentially a lot less, than $950


----------



## tnlynch81 (Jun 29, 2017)

***Most important*** if he REALLY needs them gone today he would take less, and potentially a lot less, than $950

This is the reason I am contemplating it even though my gut says stay away...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> ***Most important*** if he REALLY needs them gone today he would take less, and potentially a lot less, than $950.


+1, if he says he wants them gone today, I would be tempted to find out exactly how bad he wants them gone today. 

If he inherited them, there is no telling when they were started last, so it could be a bad gas/carb issue. John Deere uses Honda engines, so I suspect you could easily find a rebuild kit, or even replace the whole carb for not a lot of money. Or he may not even know how to start them. You just never know.

If you bought them cheap enough, you could probably get them both running and sell one to recoup the cost of both.

But again, he's going to have a hard time selling two mowers that don't run in one day in mid-November. See how low he will go. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Why he needs them gone today? what are his options, throwing them away?


----------



## okstatejoe (Sep 7, 2017)

So I saw this post earlier and it made me curious so I decided to call the number in the ad and get more information. Here's what I learned:

- it definitely sounds like he's willing to come down on the price.

- he mentioned that another relative has a couple of the wider units. Probably should of tried to get more information about this but I didn't.

- he tried to start the units but doesn't even know that he's trying to start them correctly. Doesn't sound like he put too much effort into getting them started.

- his relative that he acquired them from supposedly owned a landscaping company that did work at golf courses. First I've heard of golf courses hiring contractors to come in and do their mowing but I guess it could happen. Seems skeptical to me.

If someone goes to look at them I'd definitely be interested to hear what they find. It's too far of a drive for me without knowing more than what I do now.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

The one pictured looks really good for a used unit. As long as the engines aren't locked up I would pick them up. Carb kit for them is around $15 plus a can of carb cleaner.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I hate to cast doubt, but two units that clean well below market value AND in a hurry to sell has legal problems written all over it. It doesn't help that he seems to not know a thing about them either. I'm sure his "relative" could get you anything you are looking for given a few days. :roll:

The only thing that seems legit is that the photos were taken in what seems to be a normal garage with normal stuff in it. Might send him a message to let him know his car tire is flat tho! :lol:


----------



## tnlynch81 (Jun 29, 2017)

Looks like it wasn't meant to be. Had negotiated $500 for both. Just before I left to pick them up he called to say someone offered $700. The hunt continues!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

tnlynch81 said:


> Looks like it wasn't meant to be. Had negotiated $500 for both. Just before I left to pick them up he called to say someone offered $700. The hunt continues!


There will always be another deal to be had!


----------

